# New Wyndham Timeshare Resort in Chicago



## RickSpencer (Mar 23, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the new Chicago timeshare resort that Wynham is building in Chicago?  I just heard this on the news.


----------



## siesta (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, hotel 71, its on wacker on the river near michigan ave. There has already been a thread about it, use the search feature to pull it up to read the discussion.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 23, 2013)

RickSpencer said:


> Does anyone know anything about the new Chicago timeshare resort that Wynham is building in Chicago?  I just heard this on the news.



Clicked on your link, it just took me to a site selling me timeshare related materia with no apparent references to the topic.

http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/illinois/chicago/hotel-71-wyndham-affiliate/hotel-overview

I googled the location and the above link pops up.  This appears to be a affilate location with the Hotel group.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 24, 2013)

Heres what Steve Holmes said about the New York and Chicago properties


This is  from a transcript of a recent earnings call... In Steve's own words:

_The latest example of that transformation is the recent acquisition of The Alex Hotel on 45th Street in New York City by Guggenheim Partners. We will manage the hotel while we prepare to convert it to timeshare. As we are ready for the inventory, it will be delivered to us, and we will pay for it at that time. We are looking to expand this relationship to possibly have a partner purchase some of the existing unfinished inventory, which is on our balance sheet, which will then be finished and returned to us as needed.

Another great example of a creative application of our WAAM model is our recent deal with HPT for Hotel 71 in Chicago. This 350-room hotel will undergo a renovation and will be converted into a Wyndham Grand. A portion of the hotel will be converted to timeshare and leased to WVO for timeshare use. Similar to the project in New York, this deal will give us an entrée into an urban market for tour generation and sales. As we have seen in San Francisco, Seattle, New Orleans and other cities, urban locations are highly desired by our timeshare customers._


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2013)

ronparise said:


> ... As we have seen in San Francisco, Seattle, New Orleans and other cities, urban locations are highly desired by our timeshare customers.[/I]



Ron,

What are their properties in San Francisco, Seattle and New Orleans?

Thanks 

Richard


----------



## siesta (Mar 24, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Ron,
> 
> What are their properties in San Francisco, Seattle and New Orleans?
> 
> ...


 san francisco - wyndham canterbury ; new orleans - wyndham la belle maison, and wyndham avenue plaza ; seattle - The camlin in Seattle (this is a worldmark resort)

If you go to the stickies, youll see the wyndham member directory, you can see photos, rooms descriptions, and point cost


----------



## ronparise (Mar 24, 2013)

siesta said:


> san francisco - wyndham canterbury ; new orleans - wyndham la belle maison, and wyndham avenue plaza ; seattle - The camlin in Seattle (this is a worldmark resort)
> 
> If you go to the stickies, youll see the wyndham member directory, you can see photos, rooms descriptions, and point cost




Worldmark also has a properties in San Francisco and Vancouver

... Other urban resorts in the Wyndham systems are in SanDiego,   San Antonio, and although not right in Washington DC, Id consider Old Town Alexandria and National Harbor urban


----------



## MFT (Mar 24, 2013)

And I'd put Las Vegas and Atlantic City in the mix as urban TS resorts.  TS rentals are pretty much tourist based destinations, as most business travel is for fewer days, and a business usually won't rent a TS unit for those traveling (though sometimes the TS units are less costly than a hotel unit).


----------



## ronparise (Mar 24, 2013)

MFT said:


> And I'd put Las Vegas and Atlantic City in the mix as urban TS resorts.  TS rentals are pretty much tourist based destinations, as most business travel is for fewer days, and a business usually won't rent a TS unit for those traveling (though sometimes the TS units are less costly than a hotel unit).



Wyndhan considers Atlantic City and Waikiki to be part of their "Avenue Collection" of urban resorts too.. because of the limited kitchens and smaller suites and lack of ammenities on site...I make a somewhat fuzzy distinction based on the Vacation Experience. ....The typical resort is a self contained place with entertainment and dining on site and/or near a unique activity like the beach or skiing, or  gambling or an attraction/entertainment venue(s).. For the urban resorts the "attraction" is the city where its located..and those cities can be business or tourist destinations

I rent my New Orleans stuff to tourists. (Im busy now renting for the Jazz Fest and Essence Fest), but recently I rented 5 studio units to a business . They had 10 people attending a convention in New Orleans. I was able to make  a profit, and they were able to get rooms with kitchens within walking distance to the Convention Center for the same price as hotel rooms near the airport, a long cab ride away..Everybody's happy...especially me


----------



## bnoble (Mar 24, 2013)

I put my wife up at La Belle for a NOLA convention.  She said the location was fantastic for that.


----------



## wilson14 (Jul 2, 2015)

*One bedroom deluxe at Wyndham Grand Chicago Riverfront*

Has anyone ever stayed in a one bedroom deluxe at the Wyndham Grand Chicago Riverfront? I've looked at the floor plan but I am curios as to what views this room type offers. If you have stayed, are the units recently renovated and in good condition? Most of the pictures and reviews online are of the hotel side or the presidential suites.


----------

